# ntfs write support?

## coby2k

moin,

ich wollt mal fragen ob von euch wer den write support nutzt und wie eure erfahrungen sind.

mfg

thomas

----------

## easy2k

Mach das auf keinen Fall. !!!!

Du zerschießt dir deine ntfs partitionen.

Du bist gewarnt.  :Exclamation: 

----------

## plate

Finger weg von write support auf Windows-Systempartitionen mit NTFS. Erstens ist der Treiber, der da im 2.4.20-Kernel immer noch herumlungert, völlig veraltet und wurde schon vor Monaten aufgegeben, zweitens ist der write support für den alten Treiber sowieso nie fertig geworden. Auf Datenpartitionen konnte man sich damit austoben, da ging das Schreiben meist glimpflich ab, wenn man hinterher die NTFS-Tools laufen ließ, aber die Partition, auf der das Windows-System installiert ist, hast Du Dir mit fast 100-prozentiger Sicherheit damit zersägt. Du könntest natürlich auch mit dem Schraubenzieher über die Platte kratzen, das geht schneller...

Seit 2.5.11 oder so ist übrigens ein neuer NTFS-Treiber im Kernel - bislang aber immer noch ohne write support.

----------

## moe

Wie macht das dann eigentlich ntpasswd oder wie das heisst? Ich meine das Tool (was man u.a. als bootables Floppy oder Iso bekommt) womit man NT Passwörter ändern kann.. Irgendwie schreibt das ja in die SAM-Datei auf einer NTFS-Partition, und ich habs bereits 3mal eingesetzt und keinen Datenverlust o.ä. gehabt..

Zu meinen Mandrakezeiten hatte ich allerdings auch schon erfolgreich eine ntfs-Partition mit dem Kerneltreiber zerschossen  :Smile: 

Benutzt dieses Tool einen anderen Treiber?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## plate

Falls Du von diesem Dingsbums redest, das benutzt den gleichen ollen Treiber wie im 2.4.x-Kernel. Die Antwort, warum es trotzdem funktioniert, kann ich auch nur raten, aber wenn sich die Dateigröße nicht ändert, hat's vielleicht gute Chancen, NTFS unbehelligt zu lassen, wer weiß.

----------

## hachre

Ja also so wie ich das verstanden habe ist der NTFS Write Support Für NTFS von Windows NT 4.0 - und auch da gehts nur wenn man nacher ein check Programm unter Linux laufen lässt und danach chkdsk von Windows  :Wink: 

----------

## coby2k

alles klar, finger weg davon... hab gehoert im kernel 2.6 soll ein ntfs modul mit write support kommen?!

----------

## Ragin

Ich habs schon einmal geschafft, dsas ich was schreiben konnte, ohne dass etwas passiert ist.

Aber ich hab auch schon, wie oben erwähnt, alles komplett zerschossen. Rettung so gut wie unmöglich.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

solange microsoft keine wirklichen spezifikationen von ntfs freigibt würde ich das nicht machen. vor allem weil die von servicepak zu servicepak ja auch was am filesystem rumfummeln. da gibt es doch sowas wie ntfs version 4 und dann ntfs version 5 (windows 2000).

ntpasswd hat bei mir auf 2 maschinen gut funktioniert bei ner dritten hat es alles zerschossen. also besser finger weg von write support auf ntfs partitionen.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## mrsteven

 *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   

> solange microsoft keine wirklichen spezifikationen von ntfs freigibt würde ich das nicht machen. vor allem weil die von servicepak zu servicepak ja auch was am filesystem rumfummeln. da gibt es doch sowas wie ntfs version 4 und dann ntfs version 5 (windows 2000).
> 
> 

 

Immerhin eine großartige Leistung der Treiberentwickler, dass man NTFS-Partitionen überhaupt unter Linux lesen kann. Für den Datenaustausch zwischen Linux und Windows nutzt man aber besser eine FAT-Partition.

----------

## schachti

 *plate wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Seit 2.5.11 oder so ist übrigens ein neuer NTFS-Treiber im Kernel - bislang aber immer noch ohne write support.
> 
> 

 

Gibt's für Gentoo auch einen 2.4'er Kernel, in den der entsprechende Patch für den 2.4'er Zweig bereits integriert ist (siehe http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/downloads.html)? Im Gentoo Linux Kernel Guide steht zumindest über die gentoo-sources:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die gentoo-sources enthalten [...] die neuesten NTFS-Treiber und vieles, vieles mehr.
> 
> 

 

Da ich sehr viele Lesezugriffe auf NTFS-Partitionen haben werde und der neue NTFS-Code angeblich deutlich schneller ist, ist das ein Muß für mich...

----------

